# Husqvarna chainsaw 261 help



## domokdow (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi, not sure if I'm in the right area but I'm having trouble getting my saw restarted. I stalled it trying to cut too fast through a round and it now will not start. Doesn't even sound like it wants to start. Am getting fuel and am getting spark. Cleaned plug as well.(new) I choke the saw and proceed to crank it. I crank until I smell gas and upon pulling plug I find it wet with fuel. Before this happened the saw ran great and started after 10 or so pulls. Does anybody have any ideas what the problem could be? The fact it doesn't even remotely want to start, meaning no ignition of fuel at all as far as I can tell, seems strange. Any info would be appreciated. Thank you very much.


----------



## David (saltas) (Jun 3, 2011)

an engine with spark, air and fuel in the right amounts at the right time will run really well


an engine with spark.air and fuel in the not right amounts at the not right time will often still run.

From the other side of the world I cant see what is wrong and you have not posted any pictures

saw was running so fuel is not stale, saw has compression, hmmm

The saw stopped suddenly in the cut maybe the flywheel sheared the key and the spark is at the wrong timing now.

Remove the cover, remove the flywheel with a puller, be careful not to break the flywheel. you may have to drill and tap some holes in the boss of the fly wheel. you need to get advise from some one who has worked on a husky


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 3, 2011)

domokdow said:


> Hi, not sure if I'm in the right area but I'm having trouble getting my saw restarted. I stalled it trying to cut too fast through a round and it now will not start. Doesn't even sound like it wants to start. Am getting fuel and am getting spark. Cleaned plug as well.(new) I choke the saw and proceed to crank it. I crank until I smell gas and upon pulling plug I find it wet with fuel. Before this happened the saw ran great and started after 10 or so pulls. Does anybody have any ideas what the problem could be? The fact it doesn't even remotely want to start, meaning no ignition of fuel at all as far as I can tell, seems strange. Any info would be appreciated. Thank you very much.


 
The saw should not stall from cutting too fast or too hard, the clutch should slip. Sounds like you've lost ignition. Have you tried removing the spark plug, reconnect the wire, ground the plug to the saw (a wire with large alligator clips works well for this), then pull the starter and watch for spark? I don't know if that saw has points and condenser or a module but if no spark, could be a problem with these. If you do have spark, then it may be a timing or compression problem. The flywheel alignment key on my 268 sheared off once, I had spark but no start. While not likely, you could have damage to the piston / cylinder. Pull the muffler and check for scoring on the piston. 
You'll get more responses by posting this in the Chainsaw forum.

I was typing while Saltas was posting. Looks like we're on the same page.

If the flywheel key is sheared, you may be able to manually realign it and tighten it. Make sure the tapers are CLEAN, smooth, and no grease.


----------



## domokdow (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies saltas and buzz. I will look into the flywheel more. When it stalled I was in the middle of a round that maxed out the 20 inch bar. And you're right buzz about the clutch not allowing the saw to stall. The more I think about the point the saw stalled the more I recall thinking it died too abruptly. I am getting a nice spark and plenty of fuel. When I checked compression(Thumb over plug hole) I was surprised air didn't blow past more violently. Of course I probably had the bypass pushed in....I can't remember. I will take a closer at the piston. Thanks again for the advice. I think it's safe to say it's not a fuel or spark issue. I will tear into it in the next day or two and post what I find.


----------

